# Any ever use Wintec Saddles?



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband and I had TWH almost 10 years ago now (man,the time flies!) and rode in Wintec western saddles. We both loved ours and the horses moved out well in them. Even after long, hot trail rides there were never any rub marks or sore spots. I liked how light weight and easy to care for they were. The only things we both noticed was the seat seemed to run small. We each could have gone up a size without any problems.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I bought my Wintec Western All-Rounder a few years ago, and it is my absolute favorite Western saddle. I found it cheap for around $240, and it has held up spectacularly. It's very comfortable on trail, and I even show my gaited horse in it at the county fair (Grand Champions last year! ). I definitely reccommend this saddle. I don't think the seat ran too small; I have a 15" and it's just a tad too small (I normally ride in a 15.5").

I've used it on Paso Finos, Thoroughbreds, and Quarter horses with no fitting problems.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! Saddle shopping has been very frustrating and it's helpful to have additional input.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd look into Abetta personally. My wintec broke on my after just 2 years of use causing accident. My friend's wintec fell apart when he was on trail (so he had to walk 2 miles back to the house).


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

livestoride said:


> My husband and I had TWH almost 10 years ago now (man,the time flies!) and rode in Wintec western saddles. We both loved ours and the horses moved out well in them. Even after long, hot trail rides there were never any rub marks or sore spots. I liked how light weight and easy to care for they were. *The only things we both noticed was the seat seemed to run small. We each could have gone up a size without any problems.*




I agree about going up a seat size. Felt the same way with my wintec western. I've had it for over 10 years and it is still in terrific shape (husband is using it now) and has never caused any issues with either horse in fit.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My sister has had a Wintec western for several years. It's been used and abused, and is still in great shape. Cleans up to showroom new in a few minutes with a garden hose and a bit of shampoo. One of the 4-H families has the same saddle, a little older. Their oldest son passed it down to his younger sister, and the younger brother is probably going to inherit it in a couple of years. They have that saddle on everything from Morgans to stock breeds (Appies, Paints, and QH's). Not the world's best fit on the Morgans, but I've seen a lot worse. I have a Wintec dressage saddle, and in terms of rider comfort and durability I'd recommend one of those to anyone. 

Abetta's are great saddles, too... I've had one of their round-skirt cordura saddles for about 8 years now. My only complaint is that the inside of the fenders is wearing where the material rubs on the cinch buckles... I may cry when they wear all the way through... gonna put some ducktape on the worn patches before I ride it too much farther and try to extend its life... :-(


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

love my wintec western saddles... i have two that i bought just for s *** n giggles and they have held up for the last 5 years with kids horses and adults abusing the junks out of them and there still going... and my horses actually prefer them over alot of the expensive leather ones bc of the weight difference


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A TB often has high withers and you will need to find a saddle that doesn't sit down on the bone. Big Horn hybrids (leather/cordura) come in all tree sizes, semi, qh and full/wide. The ones with the barrel front offer the most room it that is what is needed.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> A TB often has high withers and you will need to find a saddle that doesn't sit down on the bone. Big Horn hybrids (leather/cordura) come in all tree sizes, semi, qh and full/wide. The ones with the barrel front offer the most room it that is what is needed.


Thanks! I'll check those out, too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have not had a western wintec, but I have an english wintec and I REALLY love the saddle. It comforms to any horse, and I have yet to find a horse it doesn't fit. Very easy to clean and take care of. I've had it for 5 and a half years now, and after heavy use it still holds up and looks brand new (when it's clean :] )


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I LOOOVE Wintecs! Although leather is preferable, I have ridden in Wintec's at other barns for a long time and they hold up nicely and are really light and comfy!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

the only saddle I've ever had is a Wintec with cair
they fit great, the adjustable tree fits anyone under a wide semi-perfectly
I also like them because I don't have to clean mine after every ride and I don't care if I rise in the rain. all you have to do is sponge the off and they're brand new!


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a Wintec, and its been thrown on everything from draft crosses, to ponies, to TBs, and its held up great. I find a lot of kids feel a lot more secure in them, and generally find their feet a lot faster in lessons and are able to expand their skills because of the security. 

Mind you, some snobby show people generally scoff and them - but hey, whatever works, right? And as a plus, you come out wayyyy better off in the financial scheme of things than the snobby show people!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Affordable saddle + high wither TB = Thorowgood saddle. You can get one for about $400 new through the Dover Saddlery catalog in the closeout section. They never stop selling them, but always seem to have them listed for cheap as closeouts. I've had mine for 4 years and it's still in great condition despite being ridden in about 4 times a week.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I love the Wintec westerns! The only thing is there is not a big as selection in tree sizes. If it fits they are awesome durable saddles. If you don't find one that fits I second the Big Horn there is more tree sizes available with that brand as well.


----------

